# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Aborti

## Gogla e Kuqe

Jepni mendimi tuaj...

----------


## AlbaneZ

*Nuk eshte se jam pro abortit por gjithesecili ka problemet dhe veshtiresite e jetes qe nuk mund te mbajne nje femije.Kjo vjen nga pakujdesia dhe mos mosmendimi i thelle se c'fare mund te ndodhe me pas.
Uroj mos ti ndodhe njeriu.

Votoj per kerkesen nr 3.*

----------


## AMERIKANJA06

Jam kunder abortit.Apsolutisht kunder!

----------


## Dito

Vendimi final duhet ta marre vetem partnerja, por kjo s'do te thote mos pyese aspak partnerin mbi vendimin e saj.

*Dito.*

----------


## Teddy

Jam pro abortit, si vazhdimesi e idese qe njeriu duhet te jete i lire te vendose si te doje fatin e tij, ne cdo moment dhe ne cdo kontekst. mbetem i kesaj ideje kur mendoj qe eshte e kote ti japesh jete nje krijese njerzore, kur ti nuk je ne gjendje ta duash ate, kjo do te ishte sikur t'ia rimerrje jeten e ti dhuroje ferrin...vecse mendoj qe ne nje raport sentimental normal vendimi per abort nuk duhet te merret vetem nga partnerja,kjo sepse konsideroj dahsurine si je fluks reciprok jo vetem shkembimi dashurie dhe afeksioni por edhe vendimesh e pergjegjesish

----------


## FLOWER

femra eshte ajo qe duhet te marre vendimin final sigurisht.

----------


## EDUARDI

Per Ju Qe Keni Votu Pro Abortimit
Po Nuk Po E Mendoni Qe Te Abortosh Eshte Mekat
Te Vrasesh Nje Femije Qe Vjen Ne Kte Jete Te Mbytesh Nje Krijese Eshte Krimi Dhe Mekati Me I Madh Qe Mund Te Egzistoje

Jam Dhe Do Jem Kundra Abortit

----------


## elda.turkey

Plotesisht kunder.

----------


## SnowMuncher

Aborti.... sigurisht që do të jem kundra, por varet whether the pregnancy was the result of rape or incest.... dikush më lart tha qe "te pyesi partnerin"..... nuk duhet te pyeste partnerin vajza sepse it's not only her fault this had happened, but it's also her partner's fault..... the baby didn't ask to be born, and now you want to end it's life?!?! If you don't want it, than give it up for adaption!!! Nëqoftëse ke probleme ekonomike dhe familjare, s'të tha njeri që të vesh e të flesh! 





P.S C'farë kam thënë unë ka qënë vetëm opinioni im!

----------


## Borix

Une jam ne favor te abortit nese kryhet gjate tre muajve te pare te shtatzanise. Biologjikisht, formimi i qenies quhet nga "ngjizje" "jete" kur fillon muaji i katert. Prandaj edhe shumica e aborteve kryhen ne kete periudhe. Duhet te diferenconi c'quhet jete. Pas ketij percaktimi do arsyetoni me qarte.

----------


## loneeagle

personalisht jam kunder abortit, edhe per mendimin tim eshte njelloj sikur vret nje njeri.

----------


## Zemrushja

Per mua eshte krimi me i madh te vrasesh nje femije.. Nje krijese qe ka ne fund te fundit gjakun tend.. qe eshte e/i pafajshem pse kerkon te vije ne jete ... Sado ne veshtiresi financiare a ku di une ca veshtiresish te tjera te kete dikush.. prape do jete pa vend te vrasesh nje engjell qe del nga trupi yt.. nese nuk i doni abortet.. rruhuni.. masa mbrojtese ka plot..

Zemrushja

----------


## derjansi

Mir qe jam kundra abortit, po un du qe ta cojm ni shkall ma nlat te ndalojm dhe mastrubimin se dhe ato spermatozoided njerz do behen.  imagjinoni gjith ato femije down the drain

----------


## Genti

100% kundra per mua eshte nje marje jete per ate qe bejn abortion.


Genti

----------

